# Template Routing Question



## olwudwurker (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello fellow woodworkers,
I'm kinda new to routing and especially template routing. I understand and like the idea of duplicating projects (pieces) using a template. My question is: When using a template does the cutter slightly cut into the template seeing as the bearing is next to the cutter. It seems to me that to get a clean cut of the wood that the template would have to contact the cutter also, or am I just all wet on the subject. Thanks in advance for advice. Roy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

This is when the brass/steel/plastic guides come into play, in the hand router or on the router table..no need to wipe out your master template(s)

===



olwudwurker said:


> Hello fellow woodworkers,
> I'm kinda new to routing and especially template routing. I understand and like the idea of duplicating projects (pieces) using a template. My question is: When using a template does the cutter slightly cut into the template seeing as the bearing is next to the cutter. It seems to me that to get a clean cut of the wood that the template would have to contact the cutter also, or am I just all wet on the subject. Thanks in advance for advice. Roy


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Roy,
The cutter and baring are the same size so the cutter does not cut the template, only the over hanging project material. If you intend to make more than one of a part, then it is best to make ONE template and take your time to get it right, then cut your parts with the template. If you are using costly materials then it might be wise to make a template for one time use to make sure your cut will be right. If you are making something that you want to mass produce then make good templates. 
Remember square corners will have to be cut square after any router work is done! Remove the template before you chisel or file the corners, so you don't damage the template. 
When you make a template write on the template the bit size and type that you used, the collar size you use (if you use a collar), and any thing that you need to do (alignment, square corners, ect.). If it is a multi-use template with stop blocks or other lose parts then tape the parts to the template when it is stored. 

If you damage a template, auto body bondo makes a lasting quick repair. Just mix up a little bit and fill the damaged areas, sand after it sets up (just a few minutes) and you are back in business.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Smart observation.
Indeed, in many cases, the cutter (with shank or boss mounted bearings only) does nick the templet. Moreover, it changes its size enough so that the next time it's used the work may be copied undersize. That happens if the roller hits the templet a little higher up.
And it occurs from crummy manufacturing QC. The cutting diameters of flush trimmers should be .004"- .008" < the bearing diameter to prevent just that.
Watch out for that if consistency and precision are called for.
Notwithstanding, collar/bush templet routing does not suffer this misfortune, provides for significant safety (over the bearing guided analog), and manages much thicker material more expeditiously.


----------

